# Crappy monday?, here's something to cheer you up



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Cutest puppy evah!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Awww. Your new puppy?


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I wish, I could really benefit from some puppy cuddles right now. Just a picture I found online


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm sorry you are having a bad week :frown:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

> I'm sorry you are having a bad week


I appreciate the concern, I had a long talk with my sister last night and we've decided that its best for me to move back with my family for couple months until I can get my health in order, and then restart again, hopefully with a better outlook on life.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

OMG, he's smiling!!!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i am glad you found a solution, even if it is temporary...it'll give you a chance to think things out and breathe.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm glad you are finding a way to get things figured out. 

And that sure is one of the CUTEST pups ever!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Unosmom said:


> I appreciate the concern, I had a long talk with my sister last night and we've decided that its best for me to move back with my family for couple months until I can get my health in order, and then restart again, hopefully with a better outlook on life.


i sure hope so. I know it might not be exactly what you want right now but it does give you a chance to take stock. 

I moved back home three times. Two of those times I came home in desperation. It was nice to have them take me in.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

River is adorable!
How is Uno doing?


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

> River is adorable!
> How is Uno doing?


thanks, he's being a lazy bum that he is


----------



## diamond8 (Apr 29, 2012)

aaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh i want a puppy 
no no no more dogs


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Pretty sure he has that look on his face after peeing on a carpet.


"It was the best pee ever!"


----------

